
Inside the bizarre upside-down bankruptcy of Mt. Gox - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/22/17151430/bankruptcy-mt-gox-liabilities-bitcoin
======
mrnobody_67
Trustee probably bills by the hour. No incentive to close it out fast.

